# Lignetics pellets



## Gumby1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone else had some bad smelling Lignetics wood pellets?  I just read the latest review and it was mentioned there. I have a ton ordered for Saturday and was curious. :gulp:


----------



## imacman (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw that review on that other site, and I can tell you that I burned about 1/3 ton of Lignetics Hardwood (green lettering), and have another ton of the softwood (red/orange lettering) in the basement, and all I smell is a nice wood smell.....nothing bad.

IMO, Lignetics are the best pellets I have used, by far.  I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Marster (Jan 8, 2009)

I've burned a ton of Lignectics. I didnt notice any bad smell....just wood. I would buy these again. I second they're one of the best pellets I've burned so far.


----------



## richkorn (Jan 8, 2009)

I have some *new* ones (hardwood) and they smell different than what I got earlier this Fall. They smell more like sawdust than a nice woodsy smell. My supplier pointed it out to me and attributes it to avalaibality of raw materials. Yes, they're most likely using what they can find to make these. They still burn great and are awesome pellets.


----------



## Jim H. (Jan 8, 2009)

mine with the green lettering are fine.   burn very nice....a nice soft ash if you will.


----------



## imacman (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> ....a nice soft ash if you will.



Ohhhhhh, I LOVE nice soft ash.....


----------



## donbryce (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello all, my first post here. I'm in Canada, and I've laid in over 90 of the standard 40lb bags of pellets, so far, and we've used less than 20 since I bought my Englander 25-PDVC. We bought 1/2 softwood pellets manufactured about 10 miles from where I live, 'Comfy Cozy' brand, and the rest the green hardwood Lignetics, from Utah, according to the bag. Strangely, they were 4.99/bag $CDN, while the local softwood product was $5.99 and $6.99/bag! Based on 2 bags, I'd rate the Lignetics as cleaner burning, hotter, and of course, a better buy. I'll post back later this winter, as we will use up the Comfy Cozy's first before burning the 'good stuff'...which I didn't find had any 'smell' at all noticeable, and neither did the softwood pellets. They both have a slight chemical odor though, stored indoors, just from the binder I suppose, but nothing from burning that I could detect.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 9, 2009)

lignetics have been among the best overall performing pellets ive burned. ive never noticed a smell at all. both the green letter bags from glenville west va and the orange label conifer pellets from out west have been superior in my 25-pdvc.


----------



## schoondog (Jan 9, 2009)

I've burned several different pellets this year and the Lignetics are hands down the best. The only pellet that has any sorta odor was the Rocky Mountains and they smelled of pine, kinda nice. Glad I didn't get any of the Appling pellets they were selling in Pine Bush, sounds like there real stinkers.

Schoondog


----------



## packerfan (Jan 9, 2009)

I recently picked up a few bags of the lignetics press to logs pellets, and I thought that they smelled a little funny.   Kind of smelled like Elmers glue or something like that.   I'm pretty sure that there was no glue in them, but that is what they smelled like to me.


----------



## rbchimp (Jan 9, 2009)

Picked up a bunch of Lignetics Hardwood Pellets from Canadian Tire here in Dartmouth.  No strange smell here.

They're selling them for $6.99/bag, I used a raincheck from when they had pellets advertised for $4.99 a bag.   The clerk said they had received a shipment of 1400 bags.


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow,the real price is $6.99 a bag??!! I got in on the same sale at Canadian tire here in Moncton.Wish I had ordered more,they sure are good pellets compared to the softwood ones that give such a dirty ash and cloud my glass with a tar that is very stubborn to get off.I wonder since I burned softwood all last year if they didn't contribute to the corrosion I see on the panels in the firebox area.


----------



## kenzmadie (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been burning lignetics (white bag, green letters) and they have been great.  The only thing I have to compare them to are some Canadian premium pellets (they gave me 5 free bags when they installed my stove).  I was lucky...lignetics were the only pellet I could find in August and my local hardware store happened to have just four ton left.  I didn't know a thing about them but snatched them up as I couldn't find anything else.   Turns out people on here rave about them.  They've burned well for me and they smell like a real wood fire.


----------



## imacman (Jan 10, 2009)

kenzmadie said:
			
		

> .......I didn't know a thing about them but snatched them up as I couldn't find anything else.   Turns out people on here rave about them.  They've burned well for me and they smell like a real wood fire.



I was the same way when I saw an ad from a local True Value hardware in the summer for Lignetics for $239/ton....the Noob in me didn't think to ask on this forum, and (being unsure of the quality), only bought 1 ton...what a knucklehead I was.  They are the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## strangemainer (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen people selling "LG" pellets. are these the same?


----------



## Gumby1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope different pellet company.


----------



## Smudge88 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just bought a ton yesturday....Glad the reviews are good....Brings my total for the year so far to 4 1/2 tons...2 stoves...Only thing is they were 325.00 a ton....Oil went up and I filled my tank at 2.18....Have only burned oil for D.H.W.....So I figured I did good since oil is going up again...


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Jan 12, 2009)

hey rbchimp so canadian tire has lignetics again? dartmouth crossing store? they must have found out they burn hotter than the other brands available here in  dartmouth . i will keep using lignetics if they are available.   i lucked out and bought 110 bags when they were $4.99  in november . no funny smell from mine.


----------



## rbchimp (Jan 12, 2009)

56 chevtruck said:
			
		

> hey rbchimp so canadian tire has lignetics again? dartmouth crossing store? they must have found out they burn hotter than the other brands available here in  dartmouth . i will keep using lignetics if they are available.   i lucked out and bought 110 bags when they were $4.99  in november . no funny smell from mine.



Yes they had tons on Thursday/Friday.   I only had rainchecks for 40 bags, hope they go onsale again at some point.    Can't beat the heat for $4.99 on sale, the current $6.99 price is bit much.


----------

